# Will this spray orange peel?



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has ever used one of these and will it spray a relatively small orange peel? Thanks


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Smallest orifice, barely open trigger, all the air you can get, thin 'er down like milk. Sure you can do a fine spray.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I use a rig like that for ask my small or patch jobs. Only difference is I use a graco gun on it. Best hopper gun I've found.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5113V1Pk14L._SL1000_.jpg


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

mld said:


> I use a rig like that for ask my small or patch jobs. Only difference is I use a graco gun on it. Best hopper gun I've found.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5113V1Pk14L._SL1000_.jpg


Do you use an airless sprayer to pump the mud, and the compressor for the air?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Just put a hopper on it.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I use a graco rtx1500 for large jobs.


----------

